# Does anyone remember the old craft of making fabric yo yo's?



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 30, 2019)

As I mentioned in another thread my best friend went into a nursing home last year. She loved to sew and let me have all her fabric. I've never sewn before but am learning and enjoying it. A lot of the fabric was very silky. I'm not fond of silk and not being a very good sewer I found it hard to work with. The patterns were a bit to loud for me also. 

Looking around on YouTube I discovered the old craft of making yo yo's also known as Suffolk Puffs in England. I gave it a try and liked the results and it works well with the bright and silky fabric. At first I tried them free hand. A little difficult to get them all the same, then I discovered the Clover. A little plastic circle and insert which makes them quicker and all perfectly sized. I know I'm cheating. lol

At first I wanted to make a multi colored bed spread but found that to be a bit to ambitious. Figuring it out I would need over a thousand for a twin bed. I've decided on a runner for my dresser. 

The photo shows the trial yo yo's in different colors on the left. On the right are the ones I might use as the runner. Time will tell. They all have to have the thread hidden and I saw where I can put them together on the sewing machine. I'll try that also. 

It is mindless work but I can do it while watching TV and the Clover makes it easier on the eyes. The stitches seem to find there own place without eye strain.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

An entire bedspread? That’s certainly ambitious Ruth. 
While I wouldn’t be interested in making these fabric yo-yo’s, 
it made me realize I can make my own scrunchies for my hair. 
The concept is a bit similar


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

I wondered what you meant by fabric yoyos until I read the thread. Yes, they are little Suffolk puffs, simple but effective. It's nice to have something you can sit with in an armchair, instead of sitting at a sewing-machine. I'm enjoying doing English paper piecing, and experimenting with different effects.


----------



## sharonann (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

That's clever. I'm very impressed by the ingenuity of people. All the rest of us can do is copy.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2019)

I attempted a project with the fabric yo-yo's many, many years ago, but got frustrated with the slow progress I was making.  It would take so many to make anything out of them, so......


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

I have seen these things and while I appreciate the work and imagination that goes into any craft, I was never a fan of these, myself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 21, 2019)

Sharonanne, that snowman is so cute. My daughter and family came for Easter,of course I just had to drag out the yo yo maker. They were not impressed. I didn't really care. Only doing it for pastime while watching TV but you can be darn sure my son in law who had the most to say is getting a yo yo tie for Christmas. I can't wait. lol


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

Make sure to post a pic, Ruth


----------

